
A Premature Attempt at the 21st Century Canon - flannery
http://www.vulture.com/2018/09/a-premature-attempt-at-the-21st-century-literary-canon.html
======
fmajid
These pointless canon lists are basically English majors' snobbier version of
the clickbait listicle, except they are also designed to show off the exalted
and eclectic tastes of the writer.

None of these forgettable books will rate even a footnote in ten years' time,
let alone 82.

------
edflsafoiewq
A great cacophony.

